# Shipping UK to NZ Sept 2015



## baggers36 (Feb 13, 2015)

Hi there, I anm interested in sharing a container from Devon to NZ if anyone is looking for the same? Ive heard such horror stories about everything being stolen on the ship and that it is better to have a complete container that is sealed?


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

baggers36 said:


> Hi there, I anm interested in sharing a container from Devon to NZ if anyone is looking for the same? Ive heard such horror stories about everything being stolen on the ship and that it is better to have a complete container that is sealed?


To do this you'll need to go through a shipping company or international removals. They'll handle all the packing, separation of the container and paperwork for customs etc and you'll just be charged for your portion of it. Takes a lot longer to arrive this way.

Highly unlikely a member of the public that is already doing the shipping will just let you use part of their container unless they know you personally and trust you. Your a stranger, they've no idea what you are putting into the container and it'll be their name going on the shipping docket and customs declaration. What will they say if when asked "are you carrying anything for anyone else?"......... It's just like at the airport check in counter for security !


----------



## qt marbles (Feb 15, 2015)

Depending on how much stuff you have it may be worth shipping a whole container. Generally anything over 10m3 and the costs are comparable. 
If you use a reputable freight company sending smaller amounts shouldn't be a problem either. Have it boxed, crated, shrink wrapped on a pallet. It will still go in a container, but it will be shared or consolidated. Will generally be repacked somewhere like Singapore. That's known as LCL (less than a container load).


----------

